# U.S. Amateur Winemaking Competition



## Runningwolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Is anybody entering this wine competition? The cost is fair compared to some others asking a much as $25.00 a bottle.


----------



## twistedvine (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't entered any competitions yet, however, I may enter this one. Any tips for a newbie as far as competitions go???


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 25, 2010)

1. Ensure it's aged
2. Filter your wine
3. Catagorize it correctly
4.
5.
6
7.
8
9.
10.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 26, 2010)

twistedvine said:


> I haven't entered any competitions yet, however, I may enter this one. Any tips for a newbie as far as competitions go???



This year, I have entered 8 different competitions. After shipping and entry fees, this has ended up being rather expensive. My Wife finally put her foot down. If I enter any more competitions, I will have to make less wine this year. So much for competitons.... 

Advise for a newbie... Make the wine you like and pity the judge that does not agree!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

I entered local fairs this summer which costs very little. I was looking for feed back on my wine. This is a good way to do it. The bigger competitions can cost as much as $25.00 a bottle plus shipping which is expensive. This particular competition cost me $18.00 to enter two bottles and $13.00 to ship two 375ml bottles. Thats $31.00 cash up front costs plus what ever value you place on the wine you're sending.
Local competitions usually cost from $.25 to $2.00 a bottle to enter and some pay pretty nice $$$ prizes.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 26, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I entered local fairs this summer which costs very little. I was looking for feed back on my wine. This is a good way to do it. The bigger competitions can cost as much as $25.00 a bottle plus shipping which is expensive. This particular competition cost me $18.00 to enter two bottles and $13.00 to ship two 375ml bottles. Thats $31.00 cash up front costs plus what ever value you place on the wine you're sending.
> Local competitions usually cost from $.25 to $2.00 a bottle to enter and some pay pretty nice $$$ prizes.



I only know of the Cowie competition that awards an ounce of gold. The Corrado's competition awards a free trip to Napa Valley. I do not know of any other competitions that award anything more than a medal. You say that they are local? Can anyone from out-of-state enter?

Also, I think that the Indy competition this year was $30 per entry.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

JohnT said:


> You say that they are local? Can anyone from out-of-state enter?
> Also, I think that the Indy competition this year was $30 per entry.



Possibly but you have to drop them off in person. I say you can win $$ because the first one I entered I walked away with less then $7.00 but the next two was between $30-50.00. Entry fee was low and I ended up with some nice play money for more stuff. Best part was, meeting more wine makers in the area like KevininPA.


----------



## PAwinedude (Oct 26, 2010)

More Tips...

Don't bottle the wine right before you plan to ship it....the wine should have been bottled at good two months or better.

Ship the wine so it arrives at least a week preferably two before judging

Solicit open/honest feedback from people you trust (e.g. a fellow wine drinker, wine maker, etc) prior to deciding which wines to enter. Listen to the voice in your head....if you know the wine isn't quite ready, save yourself some money and wait til the next competition


----------



## PAwinedude (Oct 26, 2010)

Dan,

I'm in.....

I have some that I will enter.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

PAwinedude said:


> More Tips...
> 
> Don't bottle the wine right before you plan to ship it....the wine should have been bottled at good two months or better.



So the fact I corked my bottles the same morning I sent them out is bad? 

Actually I even had to borrow the corks. You are not permitted any shrink capsules or any other identifying marks on the neck of the bottles. Since my corks were custom branded I had to switch them out.


----------



## PAwinedude (Oct 26, 2010)

Dan,

Your wine is so good you have nothing to worry about...

On another note....the juice I got from Walkers was fabulous....

I spent the first week in Oct in the finger lakes and went to fulkersons winery. They sell juice there too. They were in the middle of harvest and could not believe Erie had all ready harvested their Riesling. 

They let me sample some of their juices. Their Valvin Muscat was awesome. I may have to get some juice there next fall


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont enter my wines in these comps as its just too expensive and my budget nowadays doesnt allow for it. Although I didnget a little money back after taking a pay cut Im still down quite a bit an hour and with the Holidays coming up $ is scarce. I really only enter one of my state comps out of about 3 as thats the only one worth anything IMO. I refuse to pay $25 for someone to taste my wine and just offer opinoins! I can give my wine to people for free and get that. Most of the judges at these competions arent real judges at all, typically just people who make and drink wine like me and you. I was a judge last year at one of these competions. True judges believe it or not have to take many many hours of classes in which they have to pay money to do.


----------



## Julie (Oct 26, 2010)

PAwinedude said:


> Dan,
> 
> Your wine is so good you have nothing to worry about...
> 
> ...



Hey PAwinedude,

So you know Dan, where do you live at? Was you up at his last party? I was there, is this how you came to be here, he strong armed you into joining didn't he? LOL Dan is trying for the world record of more PA'ers here than from any other state.


----------



## onetoomany (Oct 26, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I dont enter my wines in these comps as its just too expensive and my budget nowadays doesnt allow for it. Although I didnget a little money back after taking a pay cut Im still down quite a bit an hour and with the Holidays coming up $ is scarce. I really only enter one of my state comps out of about 3 as thats the only one worth anything IMO. I refuse to pay $25 for someone to taste my wine and just offer opinoins! I can give my wine to people for free and get that. Most of the judges at these competions arent real judges at all, typically just people who make and drink wine like me and you. I was a judge last year at one of these competions. True judges believe it or not have to take many many hours of classes in which they have to pay money to do.


i will judge your wine for free..and be honest


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

onetoomany said:


> i will judge your wine for free..and be honest



You're already one too many


----------



## PAwinedude (Oct 26, 2010)

I only know Dan from the different wine sites.

I live in Johnstown PA but I travel all over Western PA and Northeast OH for work. I don't get on the forums as often as I would like, but let me know when the next gathering is and I would be happy to attend. Got a mess of wine stacked up.....with 7 carboys full going and a few kits in the hopper.

I don't plan on doing anymore kits for a long while. The available juices in this area are too high quality and way less expensive than most of the kits...


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

PAwinedude said:


> I only know Dan from the different wine sites.
> 
> I live in Johnstown PA but I travel all over Western PA and Northeast OH for work. I don't get on the forums as often as I would like, but let me know when the next gathering is and I would be happy to attend. Got a mess of wine stacked up.....with 7 carboys full going and a few kits in the hopper.
> 
> I don't plan on doing anymore kits for a long while. The available juices in this area are too high quality and way less expensive than most of the kits...



Seven carboys? You need to kick it up. I agree, I have also cut way back on kits right now, especially since the quality of the harvests is the highest its been in several years. I will be selecting a few limited addition kits though as they are very high quality and I have enjoyed every single one I've selected over the last couple of years.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2010)

Well then onetoomany come on up and test all you want! My doors are always open and the bar never closes!


----------



## PAwinedude (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with the limited edition kits....I have the WE Trio Blanca, Meglioli Cab Sauv, WE Unoaked Estate Chardonnay, just to name a few. I will tell you, the Vinifera Noble Sangiovese I did came out great. I oaked it with the infusion spirals. The chilean juice I picked up in May is coming along great too.

I have three of the ports to do....blackberry, white chocolate and of course the good ole CRP. My CRP from last year has finally rounded the corner....unfortunately, I only have a handful of bottles remaining. 

I am getting ready to experiment with using frozen fruit with a kit. Going to make a "real" strawberry Riesling... Just need 28 hours in day thats all


----------



## PAwinedude (Oct 26, 2010)

Dan,

We need to motivate some PA folks to enter this contest. I checked out last years winners...doesn't appear to be many from PA or the Northeast for that matter.

Need to compete with the folks from CA and show them, the Yankee's can do more than totle tea!


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 26, 2010)

I intered the wine maker mag comp in 2004 with a blueberry and got a bronze medal. It is fun to see what the judges thinks of your wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2010)

It is nice to hear what the judges say, but what would half of them of said if they hadn't drank 50 samples before yours. Hopefully thats not the case in bigger competitions. I agree that it would be cool to get lots of winners from the Lake Erie and Finger Lakes region.


----------



## Julie (Oct 27, 2010)

PAwinedude said:


> I only know Dan from the different wine sites.
> 
> I live in Johnstown PA but I travel all over Western PA and Northeast OH for work. I don't get on the forums as often as I would like, but let me know when the next gathering is and I would be happy to attend. Got a mess of wine stacked up.....with 7 carboys full going and a few kits in the hopper.
> 
> I don't plan on doing anymore kits for a long while. The available juices in this area are too high quality and way less expensive than most of the kits...



Are you in this area over the weekends? We are planning a brunch hopefully within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dan's been holding out on us....The results are in.....


Congrats Dan.......


http://www.cellarmastersla.org./judging.htm


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations to PAwinedude also. I didn't realize the Johnstown person was you.


----------

